# Refurbishing Military Crooked Neck Flashlight



## stdlrf11 (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey guys,
This is my first post here. I hope to learn a lot from you guys. From what I've read, I have a lot of catching up to do before I can claim "flashlight nut" status. 

I've had this old military crooked neck flashlight since I was a little kid, and I want to make sure my son can use it when he gets older. 

The problem I have is that the light flickers constantly. A few years ago, I cleaned it up and put in a MagLite Xenon bulb and cleaned the connections, but it still flickers. 

I've been thinking about buying a new one and just swaping out the parts. How hard is it to do so? Do I need any special tools? Keep in mind this is for nostalgic reasons, so keeping this flashlight body is important.

Also, are there any upgrades I can do to it to extend the battery life or increase the output without breaking the bank?

Thanks in advance,
stdlrf11


----------



## cy (Oct 18, 2006)

welcome to cpf, please post a pic with details. assuming it's a 2 D cell light. easiest upgrade is a maglite luxeon module. no mod drops right in most std bulb holder.

there was an regulated 6x AA to 2D holder offered awhile back. I've got one, but no idea if it's still availble.


----------



## havand (Oct 18, 2006)

Is this one of those with the 90 degree turned head and side sliding switch?


----------



## Meduza (Oct 18, 2006)

http://elektrolumens.com/AngleLux/AngleLux.html


----------



## pizzaman (Oct 18, 2006)

stdlrf11,

Welcome to the madness...

Check out my posts in this thread for removing the flickers from flashlights-

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/97071

Don't just clean the contacts. Treat the contacts. And I mean all of the contacts. Visualize the entire electrical pathway in the flashlight and treat all mechanical connections. For contact grease, I use penetrox and Ox-Gard (available at well stocked hardware stores). There are also other contact potions available at RadioShack and Frys. For the sliding switch, use a silicon spray that is safe for plastic and rubber. Spray it in every crack or opening around the switch, then slide the switch a number of times to clean things up. Wipe of any excess lube when you are done.

None of my lights flicker or need an extra slap to get full output everytime, all the time.

For optimized output, I think a 2 cell xenon bulb would be best. I use my military angleheads as emergency lights for work/utility. I put SMJLED PR2 bulbs in all three of my angleheads. I get long run and good output with these bulbs. See this thread-
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/121573&page=2&pp=30
My post is buried in there somewhere.

Another thread with some posts about the SMJLED PR2 in angleheads-
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1373545&mode=linear

The anglehead/crookneck flashlight has a very shallow reflector and is just not optimized for throw. Why fight it. I prefer flood anyway in this type of light. I use clear contact paper/film on the lens as a diffuser for a smooth even flood. If you use a xenon bulb you could do a search for "frosting" a bulb to make for a nice smooth beam. (As a note, I remove the extension ring from the lens end of my angleheads to permit more spill/flood beam).

Here is another thread on "drop in LED bulbs" for angleheads-
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/97577

When I get the time, I have always wanted to create a real "sleeper" anglehead. Put in an adapter tube and 3 CR123 batteries with a Maglight 6 cell xenon bulb or 5 cell Krypton. Fire that baby up and see if you don't surprise a few people that have only seen the virgin angleheads.

Good luck, TR


----------



## pizzaman (Oct 18, 2006)

assuming it's a 2 D cell light. easiest upgrade is a maglite luxeon module. no mod drops right in most std bulb holder.
 
Cy,
 
That would be a killer upgrade for this light. I grabbed a magLED bulb and Fulton anglehead light and went to work. Sorry, no way that bulb is fitting in this light. It will drop into the back of the reflector, but will not fit inside the plastic screw-in retainer.
 
What light did you get it to work in?
 
TR


----------



## Lefselight (Oct 18, 2006)

The magLED bulb is slightly larger than a PR bulb. But, don't worry about it. Just put the bulb in the socket and screw the head on. The center contact spring will hold the bulb in place just fine. You just might have to bend it slightly to put enough pressure on the bulb, but probably not. Stow the screw in retainer in the angle-head
wrapped in a piece of tissue to keep it from rattling, in case you want to connvert back. You could try drilling out the retainer if you want, but I would't bother fooling around with it. My anglehead works great set up this way. Very nice beam. Much, much better than the feeble, yellow incan. bulb.


----------



## scott.cr (Oct 19, 2006)

pizzaman said:


> you could do a search for "frosting" a bulb to make for a nice smooth beam.



Michael's (craft store) sells a glass etching solution called Armour Etch. I think I paid $11 for a four-ounce bottle. I've etched numerous lamps and like the result of only frosting the tip. Frosting the whole thing seems to reduce output too much (FWIW).


----------



## Concept (Oct 19, 2006)

I have just dug one of those out from my old cadet days. It seems so bulky now but I wouldn't mind doing this little mod to keep it as a backup.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 19, 2006)

Here's a modded mod that I did to make the old Fulton go LED. I lot more work than a drop-in but I'm really happy with the results.Angle Lux w/ Mc38 reflector.  


-LT


----------



## Lit Up (Oct 19, 2006)

stdlrf11 said:


> Also, are there any upgrades I can do to it to extend the battery life or increase the output without breaking the bank?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> stdlrf11



If you wanna keep it stock and get ALOT better runtime and more useful light, just put a PR-SMJLED bulb in it.

It's the first bulb on the top of this page priced $8.99.
http://www.lighthound.com/sales/arcmania_led_upgrades.htm

Keep in mind The SMJLED is for 2 CELL LIGHTS ONLY! But I'm guessing your angleneck is a 2D so it will be fine for that


----------



## Geologist (Oct 19, 2006)

I have some of the angled lights - some Ive thrown in the junk box due to switch issues. The switches seem riveted on and there is no way to dissasemble them for repair (of the switch). I have modded one with a GH24 bulb and a couple of 3AA->1D adapters to give it 200+ LUmens output - quite a surprise and an old style sleeper!


----------



## stdlrf11 (Oct 19, 2006)

WOW!!

Thanks, Guys, you gave me more ideas than I expected. Once I get a day off, I'll try cleaning and treating the contacts. Then I'll play around with the different bulbs you are suggesting. Besides online, where could I get the bulbs from in the DFW area? I don't like buying things online (yeah, I know, I'm still the only one in the stone age .) Any more ideas?

Thanks again,
stdlrf11


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 19, 2006)

DFW area, try Fry's or Radio Shack. In fact since RS has the Pro Gold and De Oxit you could get everything there.

-LT


----------



## mooman (Oct 19, 2006)

Geologist said:


> I have some of the angled lights - some Ive thrown in the junk box due to switch issues. The switches seem riveted on and there is no way to dissasemble them for repair (of the switch). I have modded one with a GH24 bulb and a couple of 3AA->1D adapters to give it 200+ LUmens output - quite a surprise and an old style sleeper!


 Did you have to change the reflector with this mod and where do u get a GH24 bulb?


----------



## simonsays (Oct 19, 2006)

Meduza said:


> http://elektrolumens.com/AngleLux/AngleLux.html


 
I have one of these. Actually I have three of Waynes creations, an Anglelux, a Blaster 3R and a Tesla-6. The Anglelux has been claimed by my boy (Aged 7). So far it has resisted all of his attempts to destroy it and it puts out 8 hours of bright white light per set of D cells.

I would love to believe that I could make something similar to this but I suspect that I would probably wind up just retrofitting an anglehead flashlight with a smjled. Its a real no-brainer solution 

If you were after more lumens you could buy a couple of cpf member Litemania's 3AA to D adaptors (3$ each) and power a 6 cell bulb from them. I've done this mod for several people and to the 'uninitiated' its output is very impressive.

Have fun whatever you decide to do 

Simon


----------



## LED BriCK (Oct 19, 2006)

These lights have metal reflectors, so do you think they could make a host for an ROP without much modding? Maybe just UCL or borofloat lens?


----------



## stdlrf11 (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, I bought some grease and treated the metal. I also cleaned the switch. 

That, coupled with the xenon bulb from a few years ago, really did the trick. It doesn't flicker with the switch in the "on" position, but it still flickers in the signal mode. That doesn't bother me much, I never use morse code anyway. 

Thanks for all your ideas. I'll be posting more later.

stdlrf11


----------



## cy (Oct 23, 2006)

opssss... I used a dual luxeon dropin. mag led is .015 too large for fulton. should dropin after hand reaming out plastic socket.









pizzaman said:


> assuming it's a 2 D cell light. easiest upgrade is a maglite luxeon module. no mod drops right in most std bulb holder.
> 
> Cy,
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 23, 2006)

Forgot to mention, and EverLED is a drop in replacement for most PR based bulbs.

-LT


----------



## sween1911 (Oct 24, 2006)

My biggest complaint with the crooked neck mil flashlights is the spring contacts will bend and get jacked up over time. I've had more than a few and recall being disappointed when they'd no longer reliably connect when I reassembled the lights.

I'd get some wire leads and good strong connectors and attach the reflector and positive lamp terminals directly to their corresponding posts on the inside of the light to eliminate the bend copper pieces in the body. Kind of hard to explain, but you'll see what I mean when you play with it.

Lots of luck! Those lights are really cool and I wish I'd taken better care of the ones I've had.

Incidentally, I've seen a "Humvee" branded light in US Cavalry that looks pretty cool. Crook neck, aluminum body, LED's for close up work or reading. Has anyone tried it out?


----------



## stdlrf11 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas, guys. 
My boy decided to check out my handy work. I'm passing it on. He's 18 months old and has four flashlights already.


----------



## sween1911 (Nov 1, 2006)

That's great.  My daughter will be 3, and she's got two of her own.


----------



## DonL (Nov 1, 2006)

Great photo. That light looks huge in his little hands.


----------



## Mr_Light (Nov 1, 2006)

I posted in the MAGLED thread my solution for putting the drop-in into older lights with plastic bulb holders. I'm sure this would work in this case also. See this thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1614671



cy said:


> opssss... I used a dual luxeon dropin. mag led is .015 too large for fulton. should dropin after hand reaming out plastic socket.


----------



## Marlite (Nov 6, 2006)

Mr_Light said:


> I posted in the MAGLED thread my solution for putting the drop-in into older lights with plastic bulb holders. I'm sure this would work in this case also. See this thread:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1614671



Mr. Light
Clicking on the link takes me to _your reply to thread?_

Wow what an Idea you came up with I'm totally impressed. Especially when Mom's Eveready C Captain with new batteries didn't light. I just got it yesterday what timing I keep her well stocked w/LED lights. Was a 2C/D bulb used? Or other?

It is well known thanks to Newbie and other CPFrs research that the Mag LED bulbs are programmed to drop in brightness to protect against blowing the LED Bulb due to poor heatsinking. Would the metal bulb holder benefit with additional material attached such as a large "fitted washer" and spread the aluminum flashing or twist a wire to hold firm?

Thanks for your neat mag mod.
Marlite


----------



## mooman (Jan 20, 2007)

Read this thread and finally modded mine with a 8AA to 2D adapter. I use 6 nimh's and 2 dummy batteries when using a 6 cell Mag-num Star Xenon bulb or can use 7 nimh's and 1 dummy battery when using a 6 cell Krypton bulb. I prefer the Xenon myself. Nice and bright with a good combination of flood and throw. Thank all of you for your suggestions.


----------



## Sigman (Jan 20, 2007)

stdlrf11 said:


> ...My boy decided to check out my handy work. I'm passing it on. He's 18 months old and has four flashlights already.


That pic is so cool! My "boys" are "young men" now at 18 & 20 yrs old - they do indeed grow up "overnight"!! Thanks for posting that and giving me memories with a smile!! It's all still good...no, still GREAT!! Count your blessings!


----------



## FireFighter05 (Jan 20, 2007)

pizzaman said:


> assuming it's a 2 D cell light. easiest upgrade is a maglite luxeon module. no mod drops right in most std bulb holder.
> 
> 
> Cy,
> ...





You can put the Mag LED in there, all you have to do is round it out with a dremel tool. I have done this on a couple of the GI lights. Just be careful not to stay in one spot or the plastic will start to warp.


----------



## matthewdanger (Jan 20, 2007)

Are there any problems with heat with the MagLED or does the metal reflector act as a heat sink?


----------



## Vickers (Feb 5, 2007)

Does anybody know a source for the waterproofing gaskets for these lights? These are the ones at the head and the tailcap.


----------

